# ISO Soft foods for no teeth?



## Angie (Nov 2, 2007)

DH has to get almost all his teeth pulled and get dentures ASAP.  Dec 7th he is getting the majority of them out.  He has to heal for 6 weeks before they'll pull the front teeth and give him dentures.

So, during thisi 6 weeks, I need ideas for soft foods for him.  He likes FLAVOR.  He puts "sauce" on everything...ranch dressing, salsa ranch, BBQ, sweet and sour, etc.  Nothing goes naked in this house.

Any suggestions, other than the normal eggs, cottage cheese, yogurt, mashed potatoes, etc?

I need to find a way for him to eat meat with only his front teeth...


----------



## Bilby (Nov 2, 2007)

Your poor DH!  Not a pleasant time for him, and no doubt for yourself either.

Fish is an easy meal to prepare and easy to eat, esp if you choose the more delicate fishes.  When I had impacted wisdom teeth and then compounded the problem by getting oral thrush (!), I had a lot of things with canned tuna, and smoked cod.  These days I would probably also include some oysters in the shell! Or scallops.  Mince should be pretty easy as well as the bits of meat aren't very large.

How about lamb shanks, the meat just falls of the bone when cooked well?  Any meat that is slow roasted or casseroled and well cut into small enough portions should not require much chewing.  In hospital they just puree the guts out of every thing. Or just give you soup.

Good luck!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 2, 2007)

Teeth can play an important role in detecting fish bones so fish may not be a good idea.  I've known people without teeth to live into the high nineties who's staple was bean and pea soups.  Well cooked sauerkrat, chili and creamed or cheese sauce cauliflower dishes might also work.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 2, 2007)

How about chicken salad, minced very finely?


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pasta and Rice dishes should be fine also


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed potatoes with lamb, beef, turkey, etc gravy. Potato leek soup, pureed butternut squash, pureed sweet potatoes, pureed turnips, chopped spinach, swiss chard or kale?  Chocolate pudding made from scratch with Penzeys cocoa.


----------



## Constance (Nov 2, 2007)

When my dad had his teeth pulled, he drank a lot of milkshakes. When your DH's gums start to heal a little, he should be able to eat dishes with crumbled ground meat, or any tender meat that is cut up finely. You'd be surprised how much one can chew with the gums.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2007)

You should be able to put just about anything he likes in the food processor and mince it up very fine, no?

Won't look that great but it'll have the taste he likes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 2, 2007)

Soft scrambled eggs....grits.....cream of wheat.....oatmeal.....bread pudding....


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree with Jen, go with a food processor or blender.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2007)

I make this white chicken meat meat balls. Make whatever soup you might like. For meat balls: 1-2 chicken breasts, That is halfs. 2-3 Eggs. 1-2 slices of bead soak and squize. some salt and pepper. 1 Onion, medium. I use meat grinder, but food processor could also used. Grind everyhting together, form small balls, cook thm in the soup. Yum and soft.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 2, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I make this white chicken meat meat balls. Make whatever soup you might like. For meat balls: 1-2 chicken breasts, That is halfs. 2-3 Eggs. 1-2 slices of bead soak and squize. some salt and pepper. 1 Onion, medium. I use meat grinder, but food processor could also used. Grind everyhting together, form small balls, cook thm in the soup. Yum and soft.


Great post Charlie; guess you Rushyans? never heard of Italian Wedding Soup.  If you ever get to NYC and if you are an ex-Rusky you might want to check out Brighton Beach in Brooklyn.  They got some great food ingredients, and some interesting night clubs.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 2, 2007)

For the first few days - moist puree of anything. Then, as his gums heal you can add a little more texture to soft foods. Like jennyema said - your food processor should be able to handle it.

As for a list of things you can puree .... when was the last time you strolled down the baby food aisle at the store? You've just got more options when it comes to foods and seasonings infants can't have.


----------



## Angie (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I appreciate it!


----------



## JMediger (Nov 2, 2007)

Along the same lines as Michael, if he is looking for munchies, there are some great toddler snacks out there by gerber. Tastey little puffs that are flavored like fruits or cheddar (my little nephew shares well!). They melt like puffy cheetoes in your mouth.

Also, pureed pot pies over mashed potatoes or noodles would be yummy ...


(edited for redundant language)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican food would be good. The basics like refried beans and rice, flour tortillas, soft tacos. All things you can add a lot of zing to with hot sauce and such.


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a friend at summer camp who had to have his jaw wired shut for 10 weeks. The camp chef would run everything through the blender for him and he would drink it through a straw.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going out on a limb here.  I have a few recipes that will work for him, but take a bit of effort.  they are deliscious in their own right thou, and so are worth making for everyone in your family to enjoy.

Breakfast: Fruit Smoothies can be made with a brick of silken tofu, 1 cored apple (leave the peelings on), one peeled carot, 1 cored pear with skin, a banana or two, sugar or Splenda, 1 can crushed pineapple.  Blend until smooth.  Deliscious, nutritious, and no chewing.  

Tender omlet with Velveeta, minced ham, and minced mushrooms.

Oatmeal flavored with maple syrup, or brown sugar, cinamon, and butter.

Goodweed's World Famous Pancakes (very tender and moist.  not rubbery).

Supper (Evening Meal):  Poached fish fillets with dill and tarragon.  Mashed sweet potatoes, steamed carrots with honey and butter,  riced potatoes with butter and ranch dressing or gravy.

Goodweed's Chicken Meatballs (Extracted from one of my own cookbooks):
Chinese Chicken Meatballs
Theres this great restaurant just down the road a bit from my home.  They serve some fine food at this place.  One of my wifes favorite dishes served at this establishment is chicken meatballs.  They are good.  Ive had them.  
 Well, to make a long story short, I had to try to make something similar at home.  The results of my efforts (and this is according to my wife, folks) are chicken meat balls of superior quality to the ones found at the restaurant.  These are especially good with pineapple sweet & sour sauce.
*
Ingredients:
1 large chicken breast
2 large chicken thighs
3 stalks celery
 tsp. salt
1 clove garlic
1 tsp. onion powder
1 medium egg, lightly beaten

Skin and remove the chicken from the bones and either mince in food-processor, or run through a meat grinder.  Mince the garlic and add with the onion powder to the meat.  Finely chop the celery and add it to the chicken with the remaining ingredients.  Mix well.  
The trick to these meatballs is egg.  Lacking sufficient fat to hold them together, the protein rich egg white coats each morsel of meat, acting like the fat in a hamburger.  It binds them.
 Shape into 1 inch meatballs and gently sauté until lightly browned on all sides.  Serve with Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce, white rice and butter, and with steamed carrots.  Arrange artistically on dark plates and serve.
Makes approximately 24 meatballs.

Any meats cooked in the pressure cooker will be tender enough for him.

Goodweeds Mexican Volcano (again from one of my cookbooks):
Mexican Volcano:
You'll wow the crowds, and give yourself some idea your own 
artistic ability. The flavor is South of the Border. The theme 
is fun. Award winning Balderson Aged Cheddar adds flavor to 
the dish while Mozzarella creates visual effect.
Your family and friends will be amazed by your creativity, and the quality of the meat-loaf.  In this recipe, we use bread crumbs to increase the volume while maintaining flavor and texture. Thus, you save money without sacrificing quality.
Ingredients:
1 lb. ground beef
1/2 lb. bulk Chorizo (or Italian sausage)
1 tbs. chili powder
1/2 tbs. cayenne pepper
1/4 cup chopped fresh Jalapeno peppers
1/4 cup bread crumbs
1/4 cup ketchup
3/4 cup enchilada sauce, or salsa
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup Balderson 2 year old Medium Cheddar Cheese
1 large egg
Preheat the oven to 375'- F. Remove the Chorizo from its 
casing.  Mix together the ground beef, Chorizo, chili powder, cayenne pepper, jalapeno peppers, egg, Balderson Cheddar, and bread crumbs. Knead together until well mixed. Lightly grease a 12" square casserole dish and place the meat mixture into it. 
Shape the mixture into a volcanic mountain with valleys and 
cliffs. Show off your hidden artistic talents. Create a crater in the top suitable for about a 1/4 cup of sauce. Place the “volcano” into the oven, with a meat thermometer inserted to the center.
     Cook for 45 minutes. Check the thermometer. When the 
internal temperature reaches 175'- F., remove from the oven. 
Pour the sauce into the crater, making sure that rivulets of 
sauce run down the mountain sides. Place strands of Mozzarella 
cheese shreds onto the rivulets and in the crater to mimic the 
glowing hot lava. Place in the oven until the cheese melts 
slightly. Remove from the oven and place onto a serving 
platter. Slice into eight equal wedges and serve with little 
men made from toothpicks and Vienna sausage and toothpicks 
(half covered by lava). Make trees with Broccoli to finish the 
hapless village. Your kids will love it, and your guests will 
 gasp with delight. (Omit the little men if you want. That 
might be a bit much).

And for desert, how about a good soup (from another of my cookbooks. hey, that's where some of my best recipes are):
Strawberry Soup
Strawberries are so versatile.  You can serve them fresh, unadorned, or with cream and sugar, sliced, whole, dipped in chocolate, or yogurt.  They’re great in shakes, puddings, sauces, jams, etc.  The strawberry is truly one of the great foods.
In this recipe, we will use them to make a refreshing soup that can be eaten hot or cold (though I prefer cold).  The ingredients are simple; the method is simple; and the result is spectacular. 
Ingredients: 
2 cups fresh Strawberries
2 cups Milk
1 cup Heavy or Whipping Cream
½ cup sour cream
2 tbs. sugar (or equivalent sweetener of choice)
Place all ingredients, except the sugar, into a blender and puree until smooth. Pour into a suitable bowl and mix in the sugar. Refrigerate until cold.  Serve with a halved fresh strawberry on top.
*
I need not go on with this category except to say that you can use everything from avocado to tomato (yes, tomatoes are really a fruit) in desert soups.  They can be creamy-smooth, or chunks of fruit swimming in a fruity syrup.  And they don’t always have to be sweet.  
Whatever your favorite fruit is, it can be served up as a compliment to any meal, or as an indulgent little snack, all by itself.  Play with your favorite fruits, be they apples, peaches, or melons.  And delight your family friends, and yourself with this little known category of soups.

That should give you at least some ideas.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Nov 3, 2007)

Two nights ago I roasted a couple of chickens with acorn squash, sweet potatoes, green onions, garlic cloves, carrots & butternut squash (and many herbs)
Anyway, yesterday for a delicious lunch, I took the leftover veggies, added some chicken & vegetable stock & warmed it on the stove. Then pureed with my stick blender. (and added more spices). Probably the best autumn soup I've had in ages and no teeth are necessary


----------



## *amy* (Nov 3, 2007)

Angie said:


> DH has to get almost all his teeth pulled and get dentures ASAP. Dec 7th he is getting the majority of them out. He has to heal for 6 weeks before they'll pull the front teeth and give him dentures.
> 
> So, during thisi 6 weeks, I need ideas for soft foods for him. He likes FLAVOR. He puts "sauce" on everything...ranch dressing, salsa ranch, BBQ, sweet and sour, etc. Nothing goes naked in this house.
> 
> ...


 
Angie, hope all goes well, and there's little or no pain.

Quiche - you can add in almost anything - seafood, cheeses of choice -- and I would make it crustless

Eggplant parmesan

I love pasta... and there are so many ways to go - i.e. fettucinne alfredo, baked ziti with ground beef or ground sausage

Meatballs & spaghetti - check out my post re ricotta meatballs. (There's also a link to chicken meatballs with chili.)

Tomato Paella - posted a link here

Mushroom Risotto

Shepard's Pie

Arancini

Potato, zuke, broc, or carrot pancakes. Serve wi sour cream, applesauce or horseradish.

Mozzarella sticks with marinara dipping sauce

Meatloaf - chicken/beef/turkey - add some spinach and mozzarella (hot sauce if you like)

Pizza

French toast

Any soft sammiches - ham & cheese, tuna/egg/shrimp/crab salad

Devilled eggs

Frittatas

Smoothies for dessert

Souffles - eggs/cheese and add in finely chopped veggies like broc. etc

Steamed veggies 

Crepes with any filling of choice

Lasagna

Pudding & rice pudding

Pumpkin soup or any soup w finely chopped veggie - cheddar beer, broc cheese, etc or onion soup.


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm big on the eggs idea myself. He needs protein and its gross to suck up pureed meat thru a straw. Soft boiled eggs, scrambled, you name it and that can be your protein for a while. 

Potatoes can be nice and mushy so those work for starches. Probably avoid rice for the first bit as it can get lodged in the pockets where the teeth were. Soft pastas will work though. 

Tomato sauce on the pastas for a veggie, and he can likely manage mandarin orange slices nicely too. Any veggie that is roasted will likely be soft enough too. 

Milkshakes are tough to drink at first because the suction often causes bleeding. Owie owie owie. They are great after a day or so though. Try just plain old yogurt at first. Lots of good nutrients in there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 3, 2007)

He shouldn't need to eat through a straw if he isn't bed ridden. He could eat the pureed food with a spoon. I'm not saying that it will make it more appetising but won't make him feel quite so bad about his situation.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 3, 2007)

Bilby said:


> He shouldn't need to eat through a straw if he isn't bed ridden. He could eat the pureed food with a spoon. I'm not saying that it will make it more appetising but won't make him feel quite so bad about his situation.


Soft Polenta, also no sucking thrue a straw at first as it could suck out that very important blood clot protecting the raw nerves in the tooth sockets losing those before they heal will cause some really intense pain so he needs to swallow not suck ,cigarretes can also cause that problem so if you smoke try not to suck.Straws are a no no after pulling teeth


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 4, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> Great post Charlie; guess you Rushyans? never heard of Italian Wedding Soup. If you ever get to NYC and if you are an ex-Rusky you might want to check out Brighton Beach in Brooklyn. They got some great food ingredients, and some interesting night clubs.


 

Me? Russian? No way. I am from Ukraine.  No I never had Italian wedding soup. Maybe one of this days. Is it good? Should try to make one of this days.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2007)

Charlie,  Italian Wedding  Soup is delicious.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 22, 2013)

*Coping*

I’ve been putting this off. I need new teeth. Degenerative bone disease. I hate things that associate themselves as diseases. Makes me feel like its communicable and I should be in quarantine. Or perhaps I forgot deoderant this morning.     I ain’t no whiner. I am a guy and I do not take well to pain. I guess that makes me a whiner. I am also a slacker. Rationalizing my predicament today, I say , the last time I saved up for new teeth, my furnace needed an unplanned immediate replacement. In November. So that’s where the money in the coffee can under the mattress went, and it’s taken several years to save up again. We enjoyed several vacations in the interim so the excuse is moot. Of course, today, I develop pain because 2 teeth, one upper L, one lower right want to play tennis volley serves across my tongue, and while the teeth are wiggly/wobbly, they are jutting on some nearby nerves. Hence, it’s all a PITA going straight to my brain. 

Truth be told, I never said this here. I have been having teeth drop out after short bursts of looseness and just some assoiciated pain which is relieved as the tooth falls out or I wiggle it around enough to pull it. I can see via dental xrays bone loss over time and essentially quit going to a dentist only for them to say, yep, we need to pull this one or that one. Luckily, I never developed any infections as the teeth got looser. I have always grown a beard/ mustache, so my mouth changes are not necessarily observable to others, unless you are presenting at an office meeting and a tooth spontaneously decides to expel itself while talking. I suppose it’s like guys who do comb overs when they are bald, I just grow a bigger walrus across my upper lip. Learn to smile with your mouth shut and seldom offer the full happy grin you want to give. Over the last five years, I am down to 6 teeth. 

Yes, I eat steak, corn on the cobs, I slice it off with a sharp kinife, Ribs, I cook until the ribs are so tender they fall off the bones. I used to like a little give to them, but hey, I guess a little irony & you get what it is in this instance. Are they is or are they isn’t meant to be finger licking good. There is almost nothing I can not eat, or make do. I can up to this point, chew, but I no longer have teeth for cutting , hence a sharp knife and pre cut into very thin slices. Things that have dropped off over time, which I like, Most nuts, Hard salami, raw carrots, celery, pretzels, beef jerky, al dente is a term I avoid in cooking. Surprising things I would not think about until attempts. Cold Chicken (salad) spaghetti noodles unless chopped, fine teeth cutting and the noodles do not know when to stop, other pasta is just fine, pop corn Hulls, tomato skins, cucumber peels, the fat end of asparagus. I compensate, Rationalize? Soft pickles, so what if they didn’t get crisp. Cut a burger into 6ths so it is bite size, rather than in half; Absolutely  Mince  jalapenos, raw onions, I forget what I suck the flavor out of, and not actually eat the food itself, Happy if a restaurant has Onion Strings/ guitar strings/ whatever rather than Rings to go w/ a burger;  too crisp French fries, order the alternative fruit, well there’s a calorie savings unless it’s pineapple. probably quite a few things. Plain M&M’s and guacamole are still pretty much good. One of my favorite summer salads is taco salad, now minus the crisp tortilla. Soft shell tacos, well I like those anyway. I eat more salads without adding lettuce this summer. Sometimes lettuce works and sometimes not, whether crisp or soft such as spinach or butter lettuce. I never know, So I mostly make a salad w/o. In Sept I need to plant a 2nd crop of arugula.   That always works.  

IF one has an allergy, one should know what to eat or not. I Neffer know if I might be able to eat some things today or not. 

THE WORST IS I Seldom can eat BACON. Certainly not crisp, and sometimes not floppy bacons either. ARGHHH.  I made a BLT the other day. Sometimes you just gotta suffer thru and then I had some Ice Cream to sooth my gums after. Double scooped. Toot Sweet. 

There are several DC threads about eating / soft diets. I’m not exactly looking for food advice.   Of course, this is much appreciated too.  


What bothers me is – IS THERE really a 6 week wait to heal before they fit you with new teeth. That is, if I have the few remaining teeth pulled. The two teeth playing mumbly peg in my mouth will re-adjust in a day or two. ( I hope.) The soonest appt I could get with my dentist about new teeth is a month from now. This could be a bit of a stretch.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm sorry you're having to go through this, Whiska. I had to have my jaw wired shut for 6 weeks after breaking it in a car accident. It really does take a long time for bone to heal. I also had a broken tooth removed last winter and had to wait a few months before we could work on replacing it.

Is there a temporary appliance they might be able to put in till your jaw heals?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh, Whiska, so sorry.  Can you consider dental implants?  Breaks my heart when a true foodie can't eat 

I know we have others here who have similar difficulties, Princess Fiona will have some good advice.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 22, 2013)

(((Hugs Whiska))) and good luck with dentist, etc.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 22, 2013)

Can do an " Immediate Denture"  which is placed at the same time the teeth are extracted.  But would need to be relined a few months down the road when the healing has completed.  Immediates are ok, cause it allows you not to go around without teeth, but rarely fit well, and in many cases, are not as functional as the final set of dentures ( which ideally a person would get about 6 months after the extractions).

Unfortunately, in most circumstances, the denture provides a fraction of the chewing ability as natural teeth ( or implants).  Although some people adapt much better than others.

Also, the dentures could affect the way things taste and amount of saliva produced.

Dental Implants are as close to having your natural teeth back, but come with a heavy price and a long wait. In addition, must have decent bone and no major health issues.

Mini Implants are another option, typically 4 mini's on the bottom which support a full lower denture ( they snap on)  and 6 mini's on top ( snap on, and sometimes allow for the palate to be removed from the denture).  But like conventional implants, no major medical issues and need bone.

Although after 4 -6 weeks it looks like the gums/ bone has healed ( which would allow for more accurate impression, and therefore,  more accurate fitting dentures,  it could take 6 months to a year for the bone to fill up the sockets of the recently extracted teeth.  Also, bone in everyone  is constantly changing, so relines will usually need to be performed from time to time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2013)

I just looked over this whole thread, sounds like a lot of good ideas.  I just can't imagine losing my teeth.  Larry's snap-in implant suggestion sounds wonderful, hope it or something like it might work for you.

Sure hope you can get some help, Whiska.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2013)

Shrek called and asked about implants.  First he would need bone grafting, we didn't find out how much that would cost.  EACH implant would cost about $1300.00, that's a mouthful of cash.  

I had immediate dentures done, they are my permanent ones and they still fit well.  Dentures are not the end, but they are a game changer.

I cook pasta until it's almost mushy, but not quite.  Cabbage is fine shredded, fine chopped for Shrek.  We eat more burger and chicken than before.  Dark meat chicken is more friendly to gums than white meat chicken.  Not sure if it's the dentures (or hormone changes) but I can't eat the hot peppers like I used to.  Lettuce is a problem, the crisper the better.  Celery hearts can be munched with dentures... beware of outer stalk celery sticks (that IS a funny story), matchstick carrots.

Since I actually wear my dentures, I cook to my taste and then further cook or process for Shrek, since he won't wear his.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hugs, Whiska! I am big on eggs and Italian Wedding soup. The other soft foods I'd go for would be polenta, grits, oatmeal...but I'd probably want them at room temperature and neither hot or cold. Good luck! A friend went through that. She ate a lot of puddings and risotto.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not sure if it's the dentures (or hormone changes) but I can't eat the hot peppers like I used to.


 I hope it is the dentures! I would hate to give up my hot peppers!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I hope it is the dentures! I would hate to give up my hot peppers!


Well, I'm past menopause and I never stopped liking hot peppers.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 23, 2013)

Good luck at the dentist Whisk!



Whiskadoodle said:


> I’ve been putting this off. I need new teeth. Degenerative bone disease. I hate things that associate themselves as diseases. Makes me feel like its communicable and I should be in quarantine. Or perhaps I forgot deoderant this morning.     I ain’t no whiner. I am a guy and I do not take well to pain. I guess that makes me a whiner. I am also a slacker. Rationalizing my predicament today, I say , the last time I saved up for new teeth, my furnace needed an unplanned immediate replacement. In November. So that’s where the money in the coffee can under the mattress went, and it’s taken several years to save up again. We enjoyed several vacations in the interim so the excuse is moot. Of course, today, I develop pain because 2 teeth, one upper L, one lower right want to play tennis volley serves across my tongue, and while the teeth are wiggly/wobbly, they are jutting on some nearby nerves. Hence, it’s all a PITA going straight to my brain.
> 
> Truth be told, I never said this here. I have been having teeth drop out after short bursts of looseness and just some assoiciated pain which is relieved as the tooth falls out or I wiggle it around enough to pull it. I can see via dental xrays bone loss over time and essentially quit going to a dentist only for them to say, yep, we need to pull this one or that one. Luckily, I never developed any infections as the teeth got looser. I have always grown a beard/ mustache, so my mouth changes are not necessarily observable to others, unless you are presenting at an office meeting and a tooth spontaneously decides to expel itself while talking. I suppose it’s like guys who do comb overs when they are bald, I just grow a bigger walrus across my upper lip. Learn to smile with your mouth shut and seldom offer the full happy grin you want to give. Over the last five years, I am down to 6 teeth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek called and asked about implants. First he would need bone grafting, we didn't find out how much that would cost. EACH implant would cost about $1300.00, that's a mouthful of cash.
> 
> I had immediate dentures done, they are my permanent ones and they still fit well. Dentures are not the end, but they are a game changer.
> 
> ...


$1300 EACH! Hell's teeth! Thank goodness for the National Health Service. We complain about it and we have to pay a portion of the cost but at least we don't have to take out a mortgage to pay for health care.

Don't lose heart though. I have fond memories as a little girl of my favourite uncle who wore dentures but took them out to eat. It fascinated me that he could eat anything with his gums including toast. Years of practice, I suppose. 

I think the hot peppers may indeed be an age thing. I can't be doing with anything with chillis in it these days regardless of a mouthful of natural choppers.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 23, 2013)

Apropos of nothing in particular - there used to be an ancient pony at the stables who had no teeth. When they started falling out when he hit 30 his owner thought she would have to have put him down (no, I'm not suggesting you should do this with Shrek!) because he wouldn't be able to eat. He very soon learned to cope and by the time he had to be put to sleep due to other age-related problems, aged 38, he had no teeth at all but could eat hay, chaff and even chunks of carrot! 

Never underestimate the power of the gums


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek called and asked about implants.  First he would need bone grafting, we didn't find out how much that would cost.  EACH implant would cost about $1300.00, that's a mouthful of cash.



When shopping around for implants , be careful , and read the fine print ( and ask questions), just like you would with any major purchase.

A dental implant is just the component ( screw) that is being surgically placed in the bone.  In addition ( depending on treatment plan) you will need some kind of additional components which attach to the implant and make it functional:

1) special attachments for a denture to snap on with
-or
2) abutment ( like a post) , and the crown itself

So I see many advertisements that quote a price for the Implant ($399 - $800) , but leave out the prices for the other components which without them, the implants are basically useless.

The abutment + crown could cost as much or more than the implant itself.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 23, 2013)

Whiska, I have the same problems, including osteoporosis.  When I was still seeing a dentist  I asked about implants, and he said that there is nothing to attach them to.

I refuse to go to another dentist because I'm very afraid that removing the remaining teeth would give them too many opportunities to break my jaw!

I eat well, but I really do miss my bacon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2013)

larry_stewart said:


> When shopping around for implants , be careful , and read the fine print ( and ask questions), just like you would with any major purchase.
> 
> A dental implant is just the component ( screw) that is being surgically placed in the bone.  In addition ( depending on treatment plan) you will need some kind of additional components which attach to the implant and make it functional:
> 
> ...



Thanks Larry!  I already shot him down about implants.  He either wears his dentures or goes without.  I'm not paying out of pocket and we know it would be me, not Medicare paying for it.  I make decent money, but not that decent.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2013)

I know people who have gone to Belize or similar for dental work. There are American certified dentists there, it costs much less and you can take a vacation at the same time. May be something to look into.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder how long it will be before we can have tooth buds implanted. Science with real bite: Full set of teeth grown in the lab | Mail Online


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 23, 2013)

Whiska, I know what you're going through. As a young man, I had a habit of grinding my back teeth on one side. Over the years, this resulted in a host of health issues. The grinding caused periodontal disease and degenerative bone loss, and eventually the teeth on that side loosened and fell out. 

For years I tried ignoring the problem and chewing on the other side. But I had a lot of pain where I had the missing teeth. I avoided going to the dentist because I was afraid of what the prognosis would be. Eventually, I couldn't stand it anymore and went to a dentist who prescribed partial dentures. I wore those for a few years. Hated it, though, because they never fit quite right.

Then, about 15 or so years ago, I moved across town and wanted to find a dentist that was closer to home. I had my first visit, and the doctor told me that even though I was missing quite a bit of bone in the affected area, I might still be a candidate for implants because they had good success with bone grafts.

After several visits, I decided to go through with the procedure. He removed the couple of teeth that were left on that side, then grafted in new "bone" tissue (made from cadavers... ). I had to wait a few months for that to take. Once it healed, he put in the implant screws. Eventually, I had top and bottom bars installed with dental appliances (like partial dentures) that snap over the top. The entire process took something like 6 months to complete.

The result was nothing short of amazing. I can now easily chew on that side and it looks and feels like real teeth. No longer am I afraid to smile.

Now I won't tell you it was inexpensive. The entire process cost as much as a new car and, not being independently wealthy, I had to take out a loan to pay for it. But people who have known me for a long time say that I seem like a much happier person these days. The truth is, I've always been happy on the inside. But it wasn't until I got my new teeth that I was able to express it on the outside. The money was well worth it, in my opinion.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> $1300 EACH! Hell's teeth! Thank goodness for the National Health Service. We complain about it and we have to pay a portion of the cost but at least we don't have to take out a mortgage to pay for health care.
> 
> Don't lose heart though. I have fond memories as a little girl of my favourite uncle who wore dentures but took them out to eat. It fascinated me that he could eat anything with his gums including toast. Years of practice, I suppose.
> 
> I think the hot peppers may indeed be an age thing. I can't be doing with anything with chillis in it these days regardless of a mouthful of natural choppers.


They cover implants in GB? Wow!

Here in Quebec we have provincial health care, but dental only for kids 7 and younger.

I had once an abscess in my gum. I was told that I had to go to my dentist, since it was in my mouth. He looked at it and prescribed an antibiotic and salt water rinses. I was (am) really p.o.ed that I had to pay for that just because it was in my mouth.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 23, 2013)

I was wondering why this thread popped back up in my CP ... So sorry Whiska!  How terrible.  I hope you find a solution that works for you.  Sending you positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for your supportive words and ideas. I think each one of your comments is valuable. I had no idea there is more than one of you who has/ had similar experiences. We are all so up beat around here . I was hesitant. It’s a good thing I asked. And the {hugs} feel good too. I never talk about it at home, because it’s either do something about it or don’t discuss. And since is slowly progressive, it is indeed time to cut bait and go fish. 

Well I will have to do some reading about implants. Don’t know if this is possible in this instance. I sent off for copy of my previous dental xrays so my dentist can make a comparison. I suspect they will show a lot of change. I quit going to the dentist as all they wanted to do was pull teeth, and who needs that. They fall out quite readily on their own without external encouragement. 

It’s not exactly “soup weather”. Still, I am off to the farmer’s market Saturday to look for veggies that will cook up nice and soft, and  retain a semblance of flavor. And there’s cold borscht and blender whizzed gazpacho to consider. I am glad I like Mexican flavors, as a lot of dishes can be made softer to chew. I can’t really let stuff like this slow me down.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> They cover implants in GB? Wow!
> 
> Here in Quebec we have provincial health care, but dental only for kids 7 and younger.
> 
> I had once an abscess in my gum. I was told that I had to go to my dentist, since it was in my mouth. He looked at it and prescribed an antibiotic and salt water rinses. I was (am) really p.o.ed that I had to pay for that just because it was in my mouth.


 _"They cover implants in GB?"_ -Not completely. If they use an NHS dentist, adults pay a capped proportion of the cost of dentistry (but not other medical treatment). Obviously cosmetic dentistry isn't covered but if there was a medical reason for implants, eg they were the only way that you could eat, the system would cough up. However, it is becoming difficult in some areas to find an NHS dentist so some people have to travel if they don't want/can't afford to go privately. I had a broken molar earlier this year and needed the root digging out. I've been going privately to my dentist (my choice) for 30 years. He gave me the option of paying £400 to have it done privately including sedation or I could have it done by another dentist in the practice, as a NHS patient, and pay a maximum of £150 but only have a local anaesthetic. A big difference but I'm a dental wimp so I went for the private treatment.

Children over here get free dental treatment up to the age of 18, or 19 if in full-time education. Adults get it free if they are pregnant or mother of a child under 12 months or under certain circumstances if they are long term patients in an NHS hospital or in receipt of certain types of Income Support payments.

As I say, we complain about the NHS but at least no-one dies because they can't afford medical treatment.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2013)

One of my friends had pig bone implanted in her jaw, with a similar experience to what Steve had.  She's been really pleased with the results.  It took a long time, but well worth it.

Hope you get your smile back, Whiska!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I know people who have gone to Belize or similar for dental work. There are American certified dentists there, it costs much less and you can take a vacation at the same time. May be something to look into.



Ya know what, GG, you make a very good point.  Mexico has excellent dentists, and they are 1/4 the price of US dentists.

I broke a couple teeth (needed a crown and lost a filling, something to do with popcorn) and had I planned in advance, I would have gotten the work done there.  But I didn't want to give up the snorkeling time.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 23, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GotGarlic* 

 
_I know people who have gone to Belize or similar for dental work. There are American certified dentists there, it costs much less and you can take a vacation at the same time. May be something to look into._

_Belize?! Holy Moly. I remember when people from Erie would travel to North Carolina._
_Which when you think about it... _


_Off to see what brought back one of Angie's threads. They were never pleasant to read _


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GotGarlic http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-soft-foods-for-no-teeth-39634-5.html#post1294071
> I know people who have gone to Belize or similar for dental work. There are American certified dentists there, it costs much less and you can take a vacation at the same time. May be something to look into.
> 
> ...



Huh?  I'm lost here, Pac....


----------



## pacanis (Aug 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Huh? I'm lost here, Pac....


 
Which thought, Dawg? I'll clarify.
Didn't even know you were here... are you hiding again?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 23, 2013)

Off topic here, but scrolling back through this thread I noticed Uncle Bob's post on the first page.  Like BT, we haven't heard from him in a while either.  I wonder what they're up to, and if they're all right.  I worry a bit about friends, even if I only know them from DC.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Off topic here, but scrolling back through this thread I noticed Uncle Bob's post on the first page.  Like BT, we haven't heard from him in a while either.  I wonder what they're up to, and if they're all right.  I worry a bit about friends, even if I only know them from DC.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


+1 same here


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Ya know what, GG, you make a very good point. Mexico has excellent dentists, and they are 1/4 the price of US dentists.
> 
> I broke a couple teeth (needed a crown and lost a filling, something to do with popcorn) and had I planned in advance, I would have gotten the work done there. But I didn't want to give up the snorkeling time.


My hairdresser had her teeth cosmetically sorted out while on holiday in Turkey and seems quite pleased with the result. She said it was very professional and a fraction of the price she would have paid at home


----------

